# Beginning Jumping Critique



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi! I am not the greatest critiquer but i think you hit the nail on the head for your biggest thing to work on... When you jump, Keep your shoulders back and lead with your chest.. (boobs leading the way!). Everything about your upper body should feel open. Make sure when you do that not to hollow your lower back. (if you even just try now sometimes shoulders back make you want to arch your lower back but don't... your upper chest is not connected to your lower back.. even though our body's may want to trick us into thinking so )

At this height you don't even need to tip as forward as you are, so pick up that upper body just slightly and get the weight better distributed by shoulders back, chest open.

I think you're off to a good start though! Very cute horse too!


----------



## Astraeus (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you! I think I just have a tendency to hunch forward when I'm a little nervous but I'm really consciously working on opening my upper body when on the flat especially so I'm hoping that will transfer to my jumping eventually as well.


----------



## Gossalyn (Sep 12, 2013)

Astraeus said:


> Thank you! I think I just have a tendency to hunch forward when I'm a little nervous but I'm really consciously working on opening my upper body when on the flat especially so I'm hoping that will transfer to my jumping eventually as well.


It's actually interesting, if you look at the four photos your back seems to be the straightest at the cross rail one, so in that case i'm going to guess it's definitely about you getting comfy and less nervous...! (on that one your seat is a little ahead of the pommel, but the back is straighter & shoulders are back more) ... Also sink into those heels...! don't stand on your toes..  (always a million things to work on.. isn't that always the case? so overwhelming but keep at it!)


----------



## leahandtucker (Nov 8, 2015)

Keep your back flat and stick out your bum. Hands up a little more and look where u are going next

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Once you fix your shoulders, you'll stay more centered over your horse instead of the slightly jumping ahead you're doing there. I jump the same way. I finally heard a description that works very well for fixing it. The advice was, "make your front longer than your back" It's kind of a weird reference but works since it does make you stretch up your entire upper body instead of just opening your shoulders.


----------



## kelseyannxo (Jun 25, 2015)

I think you're off to the right start regarding your lower body. Your leg is in a good position at the girth and not sliding back (mine do...really bad habit that needs fixing! Haha) and I like your elbows a lot. You really don't need much release at all at a cross rail, so I don't think "sliding your hands up more," aka, a bigger release, is necessary at this time. 

When you up your height past cross rails and 2', start thinking about how it would feel if you were the horse being asked to jump and lengthen your head and neck on such a tight rein. You want to give a generous enough release in that case so that your horse can have his head over that higher jump, and so you won't bump him in the mouth during or after. 

The only thing I really see that needs changing at your level is your round back and shoulders. There's a lot to think about while jumping - strides, distance, rhythm and for you...equitation. Proper equitation means correct riding and happy horse. Fixing something equitation wise means consciously thinking about it when you need to do it. Take flat work for example...you notice your elbows getting straight. You think to yourself, "bend your elbows." You have to direct yourself to do so. Same thing with flattening your back. Really attempt over those jumps to bring your shoulders back and close your shoulder blades. 

I agree with the above poster about your confidence level being related to height. I think your back and shoulders look great over the cross rail! You start to hollow once you get to the verticals, which says to me "confidence issues," as well. 

Like I said, I'll reiterate that I think for just starting, you're off to a great start. Most things will come to you after lots and lots of practice and repetition. It won't happen over night, or in a week...it may even take months to get where you want to be. But go at your own pace and get confident enough to jump those verticals. Be patient with yourself! You are learning and it's quite the process. Remember, everyone rides a little differently and everyone learns a little differently.


----------



## aquariusw (Jun 16, 2014)

I really love your leg position! (especially on the first photo). But as mentioned above you should work on your upper body.


----------

